# NEW YORK | Virgin Hotel | 145m | 476ft | 38 fl | T/O



## RobertWalpole

Branson's Virgin group will develop its first US hotel on this site. This stretch of B'Way has some beautiful, old buildings and some pretty decrepit ones. Overall, it's pretty sleazy, but it's poised for a renaissance.

http://www.madparknews.com/madison_square_park_hotels/virgin-hotel-nyc-29th-and-broadway-in-nomad/


----------



## Eric Offereins

> The 4-star hotel will open in 2016, and have 300 rooms, be tech savvy, have high-end retail space, and food and beverage options. Virgin hopes to have hotels in NYC, Chicago, SF, LA, Miami, DC, and Boston.


This probably won't be very tall?


----------



## RobertWalpole

It will probably be 35 to 50 stories and under 200m.


----------



## tim1807

Seems to me like a pretty big site, so it doesn't have to be another 1715 BW.


----------



## babybackribs2314

I would guess this will be ~35 floors.


----------



## RobertWalpole

I walked by on 13 June 2013, and all of the spaces are still occupied.


----------



## RobertWalpole

As of the 8th of Jan., 2014, demolition has started.


----------



## desertpunk

RobertWalpole said:


> Branson's Virgin group will develop its first US hotel on this site. This stretch of B'Way has some beautiful, old buildings and some pretty decrepit ones. Overall, it's pretty sleazy, but it's poised for a renaissance.
> 
> http://www.madparknews.com/madison_square_park_hotels/virgin-hotel-nyc-29th-and-broadway-in-nomad/



Sleaze :drool:


----------



## LordArthurWellesley

*NEW YORK | Virgin Hotel - 1227 Broadway | 145m | 476ft | 38 fl | Prep*

The Lam Group which bought several parcels Between 1205 and 1227 Broadway in 2011-12 are planning a large Virgin Hotel.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://commercialobserver.com/2014/06/virgin-hotel-to-soar-38-stories-in-nomad/



> A new Virgin Hotel, slated to open in a couple of years on the block front on Broadway from 29th to 30th Streets, will be a VOA Associates-designed glass building rising 38 stories,Commercial Observer has learned.
> 
> The 440,000-square-foot hotel, developed byLam Group, will have 489 rooms, three restaurants, banquet space and 100,000 square feet of retail, said Keith Lam, managing director of construction at Lam Group. The retail will be on the first four floors, with the fourth floor including 12,000 square feet of outdoor space for a restaurant tenant to lease.
> 
> In 2011 and 2012, the Lam Group bought the adjacent 1227 Broadway, 1225 Broadway and 1205 Broadway, across from the trendy Ace Hotel, for $88 million. “We’re Chinese and the 8 number is a lucky number,” Mr. Lam said. At one point, the firm had considered constructing two different hotels on the parcels, but now it will be one big Virgin Hotel.



From 2013:

*NGKF to lease retail component of Flatiron hotel project*



> Lam Group development will include 300-room Virgin Hotel
> June 25, 2013 08:30AM
> 
> Developer Lam Group has tapped the retail and hospitality division of Newmark Grubb Knight Frank to lease the retail portion of its forthcoming 400,000-square-foot hotel and retail project in the Flatiron District, according to Real Estate Weekly.
> 
> The project will include a 300-room Virgin hotel, slated to open in 2016. A second, 300-room hotel will soon be announced, and should also be open for business in 2016.
> 
> NGKF’s Rika Lisslö, Ross Perlman and Neal Golden will spearhead leasing efforts for the 100,000-square-foot retail section, which will occupy the entire block frontage on Broadway from 29th Street to 30th Street.
> 
> “It was important to choose a leasing team that understands the relationship between hotel demographics and the connected retail space,” Lam Group CEO John Lam said in a statement to Real Estate Weekly. “This isn’t about filling retail fronts. It’s about creating an exciting, memorable all-around experience.”












http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/08/first-look-1225-broadway-future-40-story-virgin-hotel.html


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*First Look: 1225 Broadway, Future 40-Story Virgin Hotel (More in link) *
http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/08/first-look-1225-broadway-future-40-story-virgin-hotel.html





















> Sam Chang of the Lam Group is developing. The site is located at *1205-1225 Broadway*, between 29th and 30th Streets.





> *The hotel will span 300,000 square feet, while the podium will measure 100,000 square feet.* While the “Virgin” branding will likely be a significant draw in and of itself, the retail will be the most important part of the development, and the scale of the project will be much larger than typical buildings on Broadway.
> 
> The Virgin Hotel will stand approximately *40 stories tall*, which is enough for local prominence, but will leave the building undistinguished on the overall skyline





> Per the tipster, *construction is slated to begin in mid-2015*.


----------



## LondoniumLex

18th of August, 2014


----------



## towerpower123

This is a really nice one and demolition is still underway!


----------



## LondoniumLex

7th of Nov., 2014










Bonus shot of a stunning French Second Empire structure across the street.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

NB Application filed:
http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?requestid=1&passjobnumber=121191986&passdocnumber=01

*476 ft Tall
38 Floors

460 Units
293,073 sf*

Architect on record: VOA Architecture


----------



## LondoniumLex

Good riddance!


----------



## desertpunk

*12/07*


IMG_9989 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## LondoniumLex

http://commercialobserver.com/2014/12/new-virgin-hotel-renderings-revealed-at-icsc/










https://nyocommercialobserver.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/virgin-hotel-vertical.jpg


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^
*Oh Heyyyyy: Sneak Peek at What Virgin New York Will Look Like *
http://www.hotelchatter.com/story/2014/12/8/185624/223/hotels/Oh_Heyyyyy%3A_Sneak_Peek_at_What_Virgin_New_York_Will_Look_Like_






















> *VOA Architecture *will serve as both architect and interior designer, while *The LAM Group* is the developer behind it. Yaddi, yaddi, yadda. Here's a different shot of what the hotel will look like, including the retail shops. And we can expect some of the special perks that Virgin hotels are touting such as free and fast WiFi and minibar items at street prices.





> *the hotel won't break ground for a few more months which means the opening isn't expected to happen until 2017*


----------



## Jaffster

I am really scared that the 6th ave side will be a blank wall


----------



## LondoniumLex

The adjacent properties on 6th were recently acquired. I thought it was by a separate developer. The 6th Ave entrance will be pretty nice if, in fact, it's part of this hotel. One rendering shows that it will be. The other 
.doesn't.


----------



## desertpunk

Jaffster said:


> I am really scared that the 6th ave side will be a blank wall


Even if that occurs, the project is otherwise quite nice and thus only earns one "Gene Kaufman".


----------



## Jaffster

LondoniumLex said:


> The adjacent properties on 6th were recently acquired. I thought it was by a separate developer. The 6th Ave entrance will be pretty nice if, in fact, it's part of this hotel. One rendering shows that it will be. The other .doesn't.


There are several buildings on the southwest corner of this block that are not part of this development. If they didn't acquire the air rights from those buildings, there will be a blank wall facing the 6th ave side. Those buildings are just as crummy as the ones that are being torn down for the hotel.


----------



## webeagle12

desertpunk said:


> Even if that occurs, the project is otherwise quite nice and thus only earns one "Gene Kaufman".


Gene Kaufman can't design something like this even in his sleep.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Today









This area is a diamond in the rough; it has so many stunning old buildings.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^ I agree. Love that part of town


----------



## LondoniumLex

:cheers:Me too, VG.:cheers:


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*New Look: The Virgin Hotel, 1225 Broadway*
http://newyorkyimby.com


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Will this hotel prevent naughty happenings in the bedroom? :naughty:


----------



## LondoniumLex

Nice. I'd like to see the east facade which will front B'Way.


----------



## spectre000

Vertical_Gotham said:


> *New Look: The Virgin Hotel, 1225 Broadway*
> http://newyorkyimby.com


There was a proposal about seven years ago in St. Paul very similar to this. The design was by David Adjaye. Really wish it had been built.


----------



## LondoniumLex

This will really boost this stretch of B'Way.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Today


----------



## Phobos

Good project.Both the tower's shape and especially the basement area a must see.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

LondoniumLex said:


> Today
> 
> This area is a diamond in the rough; it has so many stunning old buildings.


 There is a 1 storey building (right of picture, not shown) has been sold with another property for $100m today. I just don't know if the garage is part of this assemblage. Anyway, glad to see this will go soon to make way for another development. 

*Hotel developer buys NoMad buildings for $100M Buyer is headed by former Credit Suisse manager* http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/02...omad-buildings-for-100m/#sthash.6HUHYynT.dpuf












> Sitting across the street from Mocal Enterprises’ condo conversion of the Centurian Building and caddy-corner to the NoMad Hotel, *1185 Broadway* is home to a one-story taxpayer and is surrounded on two sides by its L-shaped neighbor, home to a seven-story parking garage. Together, the two properties front 46 feet on Broadway and 189 feet on the street. They combine for a total of *181,660 buildable square feet*, according to PropertyShark. With the $100 million price tag, works out to roughly $550 per buildable square foot.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Yeah baby!


----------



## LondoniumLex

Today


----------



## RegentHouse

I'm not a fan of the building's architecture, but it's better than what it's replacing. Also, I'm glad that handsome high-rise at 43 West 29th Street isn't included.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The more I look at it actually the more it looks like buildings that ended up with a cheap plasticky spandrel clad. The dated random cladding doesn't help either.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Today. This junk will be gone within a month!



















This is the contiguous site on 6th, where FX Fowle will build a 25 story condo.










Looking up B'Way










You've got to love Herald Sq.!









Looking south toward Madison Sq.!


----------



## towerpower123

Crane is up, still excavating the edges.


----------



## pqmoore

*Richard Branson's Flashy Virgin Hotel Begins its 500-Foot Climb Above NoMad*

*Richard Branson's Flashy Virgin Hotel Begins its 500-Foot Climb Above NoMad*
Tuesday, October 3, 2017
https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/features/future-nyc/richard-branson039s-flashy-virgin-hotel-begins-500-foot-climb-above-nomad/13803



> Sir Richard Branson’s Virgin Group is building a four-star Virgin Hotel in the heart of Manhattan’s flourishing NoMad neighborhood. After breaking ground in late 2015, the 412,000-SF project
> has made its way above street level — initiating its 510-foot climb into
> the skyline. The venture is spearheaded by the prolific hotel developers of
> the Lam Group who picked up the site’s two pre-existing buildings for $72 million in
> August 2011.







































More info and images in the post here.


----------



## JohnDee

Tacky, ny builds to many boxes.
hno:


----------



## fashionking

not entirely a fan.. I think at times when you make it and become a billionaire.. dumb starts to set in.. the design is just dreadful.


----------



## Modestas Gailius

JohnDee said:


> Tacky, ny builds to many boxes.
> hno:


Well, no shit ! 432 park avenue is a complete ugly throwback.
You would think New York would've been one of the first places in the world to be ahead of its game but it doesn't want to let go of its traditions. They still do it well from time to time with designs like Steinway Tower of mixing modernism and that old school look but it rarely works.


----------



## Hudson11

*Virgin Hotel Gets Glassy at 1225 Broadway, Nearly Two-Thirds Of The Way to Topping-Out*

photos by Andrew Campbell Nelson


----------



## Hudson11

from the ESB


View from Empire State Building by Kretzsche93, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

the view from 277 Fifth

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/10/31/construction-tour-277-fifth-avenue


----------



## Hudson11

New York, United States by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr


----------



## rgarrison

JohnDee said:


> Tacky, ny builds to many boxes.
> hno:


It's funny how on some forums people complain that NY has too many spires and spikes in the skyline then others complain about too many boxes. Either way this thing is rather strange looking.


----------



## Hudson11

Week-end à NYC by Christian Pagé, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

@mchlanglo793 on instagram


----------



## Hudson11

*New York's First Virgin Hotel Tops Out in NoMad*


----------



## hella good

Virgin Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Virgin Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good

W 29th Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

reminds me of the glass on Vista Tower in Chicago, but this has the benefit of being set flush.

*Glass Curtain Wall on Virgin Hotel at 1225 Broadway Quickly Rising, in NoMad*


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...ing-completion-at-1225-broadway-in-nomad.html


----------



## Hudson11

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/10/ex...dular-hotel-at-842-sixth-avenue-in-nomad.html


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKMAtCMu8Lw​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> *Construction Tour: Rose Hill - 30 E 29*
> *DECEMBER 05, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architect:* CetraRuddy; *Developer:* Rockefeller Group; *Program:* Residential Condo; *Location:* NoMad, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020.





Spoiler



..


----------

